# Help related to Front Panel support of Corsair Spec 05 Cabinet



## sandynator (Oct 8, 2020)

Last Thursday I got the New Corsair Spec 05 case delivered from Amazon. 

Yesterday I shifted all components to it & found that there is no separate Front USB cable but  just common USB 3 front with 2 flat cables joined together to single header. 

In manual they have mentioned 2 separated wires but in actual there is one common wire I guess.

I cannot get the Front panel USB working as My Gigabyte H81SPH Rev 2 does not support Front USB 3 header.

Can any one clarify if they have skipped it in New version as mine is imported in september 2020

Please share the corsair customer care support for India as the sticker on the box is faded. I guess it could be deliberate attempt to wiping of few digits & alphabets of Corsair customer care support  toll free number as well as email id. 

Can I add some PCIE usb3 Card to get front panel USB's working?


----------



## chetansha (Oct 8, 2020)

Indiaservice@corsair.com

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks but I have mailed them yesterday but still no reply till now.
I was looking out for contact number. 

In order to be on safe side I always checked the manuals of shortlisted cases upfront  before finalizing. Hard luck ...
I guess I will have to get PCI-E card from aliexpress.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 15, 2020)

You can find converters that allow usb 3 connectors to be connected to usb 2 headers. I think they are available on amazon and cost around 100-200.

According to corsair's official site,its supposed to have 1 usb 2 and 1 usb 3 connector-have you checked whether a usb 2 port is present on the front panel of your cabinet or not?

If usb 2 port is present but there's no usb 2 header then you should try to seek clarification as to why it is so.If the cable is missing by any chance then you should get your cabinet RMA'd.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 16, 2020)

There is 1 USB2 port & 1 USB3 port on front of Corsair Spec 05.
The USB3 header has two flat cables attached to it so I suspect that one flat wire may be of the USB2 port.
My motherboard do not support front USB3 header so I could not check it. 

Corsair did not even replied to my email & I do not have their customer care number.


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2020)

It's possible for Corsair to attach two wires into a single header. Your only choice here is to wait for resolution from corsair or buy a usb3.0 to usb 2.0 cable / header but right now they are too pricey on amazon so if you can search in local stores first.

IIK USB 2.0 9Pin Header Female to 20 Pin Motherboard: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## sandynator (Oct 20, 2020)

topgear said:


> It's possible for Corsair to attach two wires into a single header. Your only choice here is to wait for resolution from corsair or buy a usb3.0 to usb 2.0 cable / header but right now they are too pricey on amazon so if you can search in local stores first.
> 
> IIK USB 2.0 9Pin Header Female to 20 Pin Motherboard: Amazon.in: Electronics


Thanks a lot.
I had seen those cables going around 250 rupees on amazon but when I last checked around 2 weeks back none was available.
Luckily I had Ugreen USB 3 HUB lying at my old house which came to use.

The set up is back in place so I may buy header cable only after 3 months when I plan to vacuum the PC Case.


----------

